# this setup refuses to use all tools but it's not THAT old



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

Firstly, this computer is awful lol. It's my grandparents' old Compaq sr2027x. The hard drive failed (sort of) so I figured it was time to upgrade to one I had sitting around. The new one's a Phenom 9650 X4 with 4 GB of DDR2 and windows 7 and this is an old XP machine. It has a "NAOS" version 1.05 motherboard which is really an HP shredded ASUS A8M2N-LA. You know, a cheap 6150 LE graphics adapter and just empty solder points where DIMM 3 and 4 should be and a 20 pin power adapter going into the 24 pin slot. The whole classic HP cheap-out shebangabang lol. The southbridge chip is a Geforce 410/430 MCP and the north is the Geforce 6150 rev A2. It's running a socket AM2 90nm Orleans Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.2GHz with a 1000 MHz HT link. The 2 sticks of PC2-5300 are running at 315 MHz (according to CPU-Z) in dual mode at 5-5-5-15-21. The HP website says it takes sempron and athlon single core processors only up to the 3800+ so I can't really turn this into a respectable dual, triple, or quad core machine 

So while it's going to sit on my bench until some person on a serious budget buys it for like $150, I figure why not let it run virus scans and erase hard drives even faster and overclock this sucker just for fun lol.

I'm no overclocking pro but I've messed with it in the past so I downloaded a copy of AI booster from ASUS and AMD overdrive. Both said in one way or another that my system isn't supported by their tools. AI booster mostly said that, overdrive said it can't find a "series 7" chip. Kinda odd since AI booster ran on my socket 939 machine a long time ago. So is it saying no simply because this is a wacky OEM board that they don't support in any way shape or form? And what' s AMD whining about? Am I using the wrong version of the tool or something? Just this whole setup just suck that badly? lol.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use software that are not compatible. OEM PC's are basically not OC'able.


----------

